# -=SpectraQuartz replaces 3m Color quartz=-



## t0rns0ul (Dec 27, 2008)

We have all heard that 3m is no longer producing color quartz.

Well fear not my friends we have another company who produces better quality color quartz and for a few bucks cheaper too. :

This product, like 3m, comes in a variety of colors but is not Ceramic Fired making it UV and chemical resistance so the color won't fade as it does in 3m product. It will come in two grades F-grade (fine) and Q-grade (Premium Course) and holds a PH of 7.0.

Check it out!! SPECTRAQUARTZ

Any place that sold the 3m product should be able to get this stuff, along with pool builders


----------



## knotty dreadlocks (Oct 31, 2008)

i seen a couple samples of this stuff and it looks very similar to CQ. but if anyone in s. cal is still interested in buying some 3m CQ let me know im thinking of picking up a couple more bags.


----------



## t0rns0ul (Dec 27, 2008)

knotty dreadlocks said:


> i seen a couple samples of this stuff and it looks very similar to CQ. but if anyone in s. cal is still interested in buying some 3m CQ let me know im thinking of picking up a couple more bags.


Where in SoCal are you.. I have 150Lb of black T grade I would like to sell if your looking to buy


----------



## knotty dreadlocks (Oct 31, 2008)

t0rns0ul said:


> knotty dreadlocks said:
> 
> 
> > i seen a couple samples of this stuff and it looks very similar to CQ. but if anyone in s. cal is still interested in buying some 3m CQ let me know im thinking of picking up a couple more bags.
> ...


i already have 100lbs of s grade but just planning on pick up 2 more bags just in case i wont be able find it anymore. thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Please place a want or for sale ad in the Trading Post for buying or selling, thanks. :thumb:


----------

